# Ivanpah Solar Plant Kills Wildlife



## Baldy Aeschylus (Apr 8, 2019)

Not sure if everyone is aware just how destructive these new 'green' forms of energy production are to the surrounding wildlife.
It seems that environmental impact studies only hold up those projects not favored by politicians and guaranteed federally backed loans at stupid low interest rates.
They rammed Ivanpah in the Mojave desert and killed many tortoises in the process. If you or your business had conducted itself this environmentally irresponsibly, you can bet the EPA would sue you out of existence.
Local media is the most accurate when dealing with issues like this:
https://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-solar-bird-deaths-20160831-snap-story.html

https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-2012-mar-04-la-me-solar-tortoise-20120304-story.html

If greener energy is what we want, why is nuclear power constantly ignored? 
France has outpaced Germany in carbon emission reduction by switching to nuclear, while Germany has had the short-sighted approach of closing coal plants and opening wind farms.


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 8, 2019)

I've not seen any studies or reports but I have heard that wind farms or even individually placed turbines are responsible for killing lots of birds who can't see the moving arms and fly into them.
I also heard something about the magnetic force around the wind turbines affecting them too.
However nuclear power hasn't been without its disasters and open cast mining for coal would also destroy habitats and I'm sure there would be lots of wildlife casualties with that too.
I wish there was an easy answer to our energy and environmental problems.


----------

